

Show HN: FreelyWheely (A better Freecycle). - jsvaughan
http://www.freelywheely.com
So here is is: http://www.freelywheely.com<p>In short: FreelyWheely is a place where you can offer your unwanted belongings, for free, to someone who can make use of them.<p>The longer version: Although there are similar things, Freecycle particularly in the UK, you only have to visit a tip to see that for the vast majority of people it doesn't work.  Masses of useful (even sellable) items being thrown away, lots of unsorted items being sent to landfill.  It needs to be easier to find a new home for something you don't have a use for any more.  Freecycle has many issues - worst of all the fragmentation and need to find your "local group", but also you can't tell if something is still available, no photos, terrible password policy, no categories... I could go on.<p>What next: Tech wise, a mobile app, searching.  But more significantly a marketing effort to get more things listed.
======
jsvaughan
So here is is: <http://www.freelywheely.com>

In short: FreelyWheely is a place where you can offer your unwanted
belongings, for free, to someone who can make use of them.

The longer version: Although there are similar things, Freecycle particularly
in the UK, you only have to visit a tip to see that for the vast majority of
people it doesn't work. Masses of useful (even sellable) items being thrown
away, lots of unsorted items being sent to landfill. It needs to be easier to
find a new home for something you don't have a use for any more. Freecycle has
many issues - worst of all the fragmentation and need to find your "local
group", but also you can't tell if something is still available, no photos,
terrible password policy, no categories... I could go on.

What next: Tech wise, a mobile app, searching. But more significantly a
marketing effort to get a critical mass of users

------
pbhjpbhj
Your terms are putting me off a bit:

"3. Privacy and Information Disclosure

FreelyWheely has established a Privacy Policy to explain to users how their
information is collected and used. You further acknowledge and agree that
FreelyWheely may, in its sole discretion, preserve or disclose your Content,
as well as your information, such as email addresses, IP addresses,
timestamps, and other user information."

The bit about enabling you to sell my information like email addresses, IP,
timestamp, etc. for your own profit doesn't look friendly. When I give you my
details you need a big "we won't give people your personal information"
notice. Also, as you're keeping a DB of personal data [for purposes not
directly related to the business it appears] are you registered with the
relevant gov departments.

Looks good, are you integrating with Facebook? That's the only way I think
you'll get the traction you need to make this good.

Also I think being registered as, or committed to register as, a charity would
help to win people over.

One idea, have some posters for supporters to print and display (eg at their
school, tip, workplace, etc.) - if you wanted it could even have a list of
recently available items (with dates and locations).

Tiny bug: "Request item (only 3d 4h days left)"

Great to see someone tackling encouragement of reuse.

------
ColinWright
I've registered, but at the moment have nothing to offer, and there's nothing
within 100 miles of where I am.

Traction will be difficult. FreeCycle in the UK has traction and so does work
to some extent - I've frequently both given and received.

To gain traction you might need to piggy-back some other location-based idea
or service, some reason to have people remember and come back.

Just a thought.

~~~
jsvaughan
Yeah absolutely. I'm hoping that getting stories in the local paper, combined
with flyers and that sort of thing will get it working in a small area, and
then it will spread. Is all about the critical mass of users though.

------
nodata
I would:

* Show the item location and item owner on the item page.

* Let me filter by location

and if I owned Freeycle, I would:

* Get it off Yahoo! groups and provide a decent web interface

~~~
jsvaughan
Show location > will do

Filter > when you sign up it uses your location to filter items, but maybe
that isn't what you meant. Perhaps pre-sign up you can enter a location to
filter items?

~~~
nodata
I don't think it makes sense to require an account to filter location.

Also, look on this page: <http://www.freelywheely.com/listing/item/bath-toy-
bucket> Where is the item from?

------
rak
I haven't gone through the application very thoroughly, but it's good to see
something spreading outside of the Yahoo Groups set up.

Thanks for the effort.

